# Purple heart not purple anymore



## alparent (Nov 24, 2005)

I got some nice purple heart blanks from Lee Valley.
Turned a perfume applicator as a gift for my sister in law.
But the color changed! Where did the purple go?


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Nov 24, 2005)

Yeppers. Purpleheart is only purple for a limited period of time depending on how much exposure it gets to UV light.


----------



## alparent (Nov 24, 2005)

Are you saying that it stays purple if it's NOT exposed to UV light? I read on the internet that it would get purple'r (is that a word?) if it WAS exposed to sunlight, so I stuck it in the wondow for a week. Are you saying I killed the purple'ishness (is THAT a word?) of my blank?[xx(]


----------



## mrcook4570 (Nov 24, 2005)

Freshly turned (or sawed) purpleheart is maore of a brownish color.  Upon exposure to sunlight, it will turn a deep purple color.  Over time, it will continue to patinate to a dull brown color.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrcook4570_
> <br />Freshly turned (or sawed) purpleheart is maore of a brownish color.  Upon exposure to sunlight, it will turn a deep purple color.  Over time, it will continue to patinate to a dull brown color.



Correct. There was a finish product on the market that inhibited color changes in p'heart and other woods. It was sold by Judith Manhardt (if I remember correctly) under the business name of Lumber Lady. Good person to do business with. Sadly, she died about a year ago and her web site has gone under also.


----------



## alamocdc (Nov 28, 2005)

Unfortunately, the only way I know of to make Purpleheart colorfast turns it a cranberry color (muratic acid).


----------



## Jim Boyd (Nov 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by alamocdc_
> <br />Unfortunately, the only way I know of to make Purpleheart colorfast turns it a cranberry color (muratic acid).


Be sure to use some baking soda and water on it afterwards to neutralize the acid. DAMHIKT[][xx(]


----------



## guts (Nov 29, 2005)

jim,that's a new one for me,any special method you use on the p.h.? bill


----------



## Jim Boyd (Nov 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by guts_
> <br />jim,that's a new one for me,any special method you use on the p.h.? bill


I saw a post saying the p.h. turned a cranberry color when exposed to muratic acid fumes. Being a pool cleaning guy with lots of acid I gave it a try. I suspended 2 turned slimline tubes in a mostly empty acid bottle. The p.h. did indeed turn a cranberry color. I then applied several coats of ca finish. The pen then went into a plastic tube. The shiney gold finish became a satin finish in a short time[xx(] A spritz of baking soda and water before finishing should have kept it from happening.


----------



## alamocdc (Nov 29, 2005)

Thanks, Jim, I never thought of that... but I haven't tried it yet either.


----------



## AdamB (Nov 30, 2005)

Theres no rules that say you cant "cheat".  When I turn Purple heart, Red heart, or Yellow heart.  I put some of the correctly colored spirit on the pen and the pen will stay purple or red or.... 

When I sell the pen, I do explain about the color changing wood and that I have added a similer colored dye... I normaly have one or two none dyed ones hanging around to show the buyer the difference.  I havn't had anyone prefer the non-dyed ones, to date.


----------



## woodmanplus (Dec 7, 2005)

Always Practicing
  Do you have a particular brand or type of dye that you use?
 I like the purple heart,except for the change in color.
 Also when do you put the dye on?
Thanks
I work in the house and do not like acids.


----------



## alparent (Dec 8, 2005)

Yes! Always Practicing. Please! do tell


----------



## PenPauli (Dec 12, 2005)

Where does purple heart come from anyway and what type of tree? Thanks!


----------



## DFM (Dec 12, 2005)

Purpleheart:

Trade or Common Name:  Purpleheart, amaranth, violetwood
Local Name:  Nazareno
Botanical Name:  Peltogyne spp.
Family:  Caesalpiniaceae

http://tropicalhardwoods.com/htm/tropical_hardwoods/purpleheart.htm


----------



## PenTurnerJohn (Dec 20, 2005)

Could you, "Always Practicing," give us the name or source of the "spirit" you use to dye your PH, RH, or YH woods?  I sure do like these woods but I know customers like them to stay their true named color.  Does anyone else have any suggestions?

John

Olathe KS


----------



## AdamB (Jan 6, 2006)

Sorry its taken me so long to get to here.. dang computers
one of the dyes I use is a alcohol based dye from Tandy leather.  I bought a dye kit from them a while back.  It came with a bunch of different colors.... 

turn, sand up to about 400 - 600 

I apply some of the dye straight.. let it dry and then apply some dye mixed with some shellack on some sandpaper to help fill the pores...

then continue on with the micromesh and finish,  let the pen dry before you try to finish... or you get a big mess


----------

